# FF Boer - Annie



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Annie is 2.5 yrs old, had a miscarriage a year ago, lived with my boer buck all last year & kept cycling over & over till I was sure she would never get pregnant again. In June the vet gave her a cystorelin shot and in late november an ultrasound showed she is pregnant.:grin: The last time I wrote down a breeding date for her says she is due Feb 7. I am not sure if she may have cycled again yet after that. Does she look on target for feb 7:?: She is the dark headed one in pic 2.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like her udder is filling in.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, it's filling nicely! I just wasn't sure if it looks big enough to be due next week. I'm so excited to see her kids! I was ready to send her to market before doing the ultrasound and am soooo glad I decided to have the ultrasound done first! She's such a sweetheart too and I really hated the thought of needing to sell her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good. 

Happy kidding


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you think she's on target for a feb 7 due date? or still another month?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She looks like she's on target to me


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Today is day 146 :thumbup: Very soft ligs, udder filling a little more.....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's looking close!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a couple girls due this week also and she her udder looks about the same size as theirs, so definitely on target for the 7th.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Great! I'm so excited to see kid/s out of her since she miscarried last year!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on getting her bred, she looks like a sweetie - reminds me of that song 'Sweet Annie'  
Sounds like your vet definitely knew what they were doing, so awesome. 
She definitely looks like she could be due within the next week!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And we're at day 150! no big changes but hopefully she'll go soon.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Gaaaahhhhh! :GAAH: Day 153. She's starting to drive me crazy! Doesn't look much different from 3 days ago. Ligs are barely there. I have a bunch of sheep due to start lambing by end of this week and I'm beginning to think I'll have lambs before kids!:-o


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Day 156! Can't find ligs at all this am, but udder still has room to grow......


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Getting closer! Come on, Annie! Show us the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She could tighten up over night, so watch her.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:wallbang: Ligs are back this afternoon! It's crazy cold here in ONT but it's supposed to continue the next 2 weeks so I'm just ready to have some babies, cold or not! Got an extra heat lamp today since I've also got a 16 sheep lambing in the next couple weeks starting anytime now.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

It IS crazy cold, here Minibarn! I'm in Ontario too  Hoping it warms up soon!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

CPK, it's actually warmed up to -13C this aft and should stay about that or even a couple degrees warmer till tomorrow, but then back to deep-freeze temps tomorrow night and the next couple days. I was really hoping Annie would kid this aft so her babies are already a day old when it gets colder again. For you southerners, it's 8.6F right now this aft and going down to -40F with wind chill by tomorrow night. BRRRR!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, -13C is BALMY! hehe  :lol: Last night it was -29*C...NOT including the wind chill! Which I think was around -40*C or lower...:shock:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yup, -27C last night here too. Makes me nervous for the critters!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope she kids soon, I hear tonight is a full moon!

I can't imagine having those kind of temps all the time, how do you all do it? lol. Our daytime highs range from 20s/50s this time of year, with lows 20s/30s. We're getting ready to get into some of the coldest air we've had this winter, tomorrow night we'll drop down to nearly zero with -zero wind chills, and high of 19 on Sunday. Then it's a roller coaster ride <again> after that, 20s, 30s, 20s, 30s, 40s, etc. So frustrating, especially when you are birthing out critters!
We bred our experienced does to kid in mid January, figured it would be warmer. Usually mid Feb is pretty decent for first timers. Talk about a flip flop!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Just got a pic of Annie now. Maybe, just maybe, she'll still kid tonight! Ligs are barely there at all and her udder has definitely been filling a lot this aft. Not strutted yet though. Would love to see kids before midnight! Full moon?? That might help!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking like her udder is getting much fuller. Good luck. I've got five penned up for kidding starting Sunday and on for 9 days lol. Sunday we are supposed to have a high of 0 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> I can't imagine having those kind of temps all the time, how do you all do it? lol. Our daytime highs range from 20s/50s this time of year, with lows 20s/30s. We're getting ready to get into some of the coldest air we've had this winter, tomorrow night we'll drop down to nearly zero with -zero wind chills, and high of 19 on Sunday. Then it's a roller coaster ride <again> after that, 20s, 30s, 20s, 30s, 40s, etc.!


After awhile you get used to it, and -15*C feels warm  But we're all real glad when spring comes!!!

What is 20s/50sF in C?  and what is zeroF in C?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> After awhile you get used to it, and -15*C feels warm  But we're all real glad when spring comes!!!
> 
> What is 20s/50sF in C?  and what is zeroF in C?


Yes, REAL GLAD when spring comes! :hi5:
I get confused too when converting C to F......so I google it. 
20F is -6.6C, 50F is 10C, and zeroF is -17.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She's beginning labour! Ligs are gone. Udder bigger and shiney. Walking posty. But she's staying completely quiet! I have a camera on my sheep and am counting on the sound on camera to tell me if anythings happening in goat pen. Hopefully she'll make some noise when the time is close!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Still no kids! Sides and tailhead are more hollowed out now. Backside looking extra pink and puffy. She's still not making baby talk though. Could be a long day! Happy valentine's!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

hears hoping you have valentine babies.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

minibarn said:


> Yes, REAL GLAD when spring comes! :hi5:
> I get confused too when converting C to F......so I google it.
> 20F is -6.6C, 50F is 10C, and zeroF is -17.


That sounds warm  Hope Annie kids soon! Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree....20s and 50s F sounds lovely to me, but I guess it's whatever ya get used to, eh?:wink: Annie's progressing slowly.......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, it will be soon.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

minibarn said:


> I agree....20s and 50s F sounds lovely to me, but I guess it's whatever ya get used to, eh?:wink: Annie's progressing slowly.......


Yup  and Canadians adjust to cold fairly well  We're used to it


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Hopefully not too much longer! Jus had a few small pushes. First kid must be entering birth canal. Can't wait!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Just born! 2 bucks, 1 doe. Now to get them nursing.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats, wow trips. :wahoo:

She has her hooves full for a first timer.

Have they latched onto the teat yet?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yay!!!! Good job Annie!!! Beautiful trips!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

The kids haven't really nursed but I syringed some into each of them. They tried a little to find mom's teats but soon gave up. She seems to be ok with them but doesn't really encourage them to nurse. It's so cold ( below freezing) that I'm worried. I put on sweaters n they're under heatlamp. Really don't want bottle babies but wondering if they'll survive in the cold.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Well they came inside with me.:chin: Their temps had dropped to 96 & 97 degrees by the time I got them in! They were very weak and I wasn't sure if they'd live but I'm amazed how quickly they've bounced back. I put them in a big bag in hot water (heads out) and cozied them up with warmed towels. I milked out mom and now they've each had about an ounce of colostrum. How often should they be fed thru the night? I've got another 2 cups of moms milk inside here. Hoping not to have to go out for more thru the night. :sigh: This is not the way I hoped to start my kidding season! Now I'm worried I'll have lambs born in the next 3 days too while we have crazy cold temps!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the babies! They are adorable! I am so sorry you had to bring them in  I wish mama would have encouraged them to nurse more, but it may not have made a huge difference since it's so cold where you are.

We had a baby born earlier this evening too, it was a lot of work getting her to nurse - first time mama, so she was also still trying to figure things out, but she's been doing a great job. I just knew she was going to wait until the coldest night, it is so frigid  I'm praying she learns to use the heating barrel and stays warm I don't want to have to bring her in.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

It's felt like a crazy day & a half since Annie kidded! All 3 are doing well so far. They've learned to take a bottle but I'm still hoping to get them back out to mom. She's been missing them like crazy! Yesterday was still bitterly cold but I decided to try putting them back out one by one to see if she'll accept them. I was ready to take out the first boy when I noticed swelling on his ears and then also the ears of the other boy. Frostbite, obviously, from the night before. I put him out anyway late morning and his mom was thrilled! He took to nursing her right away so that was great! I served my family and guests a big sunday dinner, and when I went back out 2 hrs later his ears were quite frozen again! Ugggh! Wish I woulda left him in! His temp stayed up though so that was encouraging. The doeling's ears were fine so I decided to take her out instead and brought the other kid in. She had no interest at all in nursing and mom seemed a little more aloof with her. Mom wanted the first kid back! A couple hours later, and weather still very cold, doeling not interested in nursing but still seemed ok out with mom, I decided to bring her back in as well for the evening and night. She was very anxious for her bottle as soon as she was back in the house! The 3rd kid has not been out with mom at all yet. So now today once things warm up a little I'd like to try again to get them out to mom. We've enclosed their little pen more tightly with a ceiling over the heatlamp (safely, of course) so that it will hopefully feel quite cozy as long as I can still get them all nursing off mom! I've been milking out Annie to bottle it for the kids. She's been an amazing FF! Let's me milk her out no problem right from the start! She'd be a great mom if I can accomplish getting the kids back to her! Here's the kids this morning. Doeling is the one in back.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, they ARE SO CUTE!!! It's -33*c this morning....I sure hope it warms up soon!  Goats and rabbits don't like it at all


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are precious ♥ Do you not have a heating barrel or something similar to that they can get into? You really need a heating barrel, they are wonderful. We got some barrels last month and made some, didn't need the lights for kidding, it was above freezing. But with the baby that was born Saturday night, she needs her lamp, and has been snuggling into her sweater beneath it.
That's another thing, put sweaters on them. You can make sweaters out of sweatshirt or sweatpants sleeves.

Your husband could also make a large box if he has any scrap wood? We did that last year when we had bitter cold -0 temps. My husband nailed the wood together, made it about 2 1/2 - 3' tall, and wide enough for the babies to get in/out. Put a piece of wood or something across the front to keep mom from getting in. On top he put a piece of wood across the front part, and left the top of the back part open for the light to sit <secured by wire> & some air flow so kids wouldn't suffocate.
Biggest thing is making sure the light is secure. But in temps like that, they need an enclosed area around their heat lamp


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

This is what their pen looks like now. If it wasn't for the frostbitten ears I'd put them out in a heartbeat. I put a thermometer inside the hut opposite the lamp and it's now up at freezing 0C. After lunch I'll bring out the doeling as her ears seem ok.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

This is what their pen looks like now. If it wasn't for the frostbitten ears I'd put them out in a heartbeat. I put a thermometer inside the hut opposite the lamp and it's now up at freezing 0C. After lunch I'll bring out the doeling as her ears seem ok. Thnx for all the ideas!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! They're adorable!!! 

Hope it warms up soon.  Great job keeping the babies warm. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, hope they will be OK and the weather gets better.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So this aft the temp inside the little pen hut is 4 degrees above freezing so I put trips out with mom. She's not really interested in them. Both boys have nursed but she tries to get away from them when they do. The girl hasn't been interested in nursing yet but I'll try again soon. I'm making a small pen in our garage now to bring the kids in for the night at least. I'm not sure yet how hard I want to work at getting mom to accept them all or maybe just get them on milk replacer and sell as bottle kids. Guess I'll see how the next couple days go.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

good news so far! They spent the night in the barn with mom! They're staying warm in the little hut in their pen and mom is nursing them on her own. She loves the boys but not the girl. The girl has to sneak in to nurse without mom catching on or she'll reach back and nip a little.:evil: Annie doesn't seem overly aggressive toward her but definitely doesn't like her at all. So far I'm leaving them all together and hopefully Annie will get used to having all three. So happy they can be together out there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it went well. It is a good feeling when they are doing well.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And here they are.....the reunited family! They're doing well so far and I'm hoping the mother/daughter relationship will still improve.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable


----------

